# international 444



## 37chevysa (May 10, 2012)

*STEERING international 444*

HI new to the forum so i hope i have posted to the correct place
Please could some one tell ME what steeing box is on a IH 444 tractor and if there are spares available 
it has manual steering ( NO INFORMATION HERE IN SOUTH AFRICA)
thanks


----------

